# Quel solvant pour nettoyage tête d'impression ?



## quetzal (15 Juin 2015)

Les imprimantes nécessitent de temps en temps un nettoyage de leurs tête d'impression. Malgré la fonction "nettoyage des têtes d'impression", il faut parfois passer à un mode mécanique de nettoyage des têtes, avec un solvant. La marque de produit la plus citée pour nettoyer les têtes d'impression est "Encros". Mais, plutôt que d'acheter encore un produit supplémentaire dans un magasin ou un site spécialisé, est-ce qu'on ne peut pas acheter un solvant courant et multi-usage pour nettoyer ses têtes d'impression ? Quel produit recommanderiez-vous pour un nettoyage qui n'abîme pas les têtes d'impression ? White Spirit ? Alcool ?


----------



## quetzal (15 Juin 2015)

Sur l'aspect "nettoyage", la vidéo de la marque citée est intéressante.

D'autres forums, comme ici conseillent soit l'eau distillée soit le white spirit. N'ayant pas d'eau distillée, j'essaie le white spirit, avec la méthode indiquée dans la vidéo.

Avez-vous essayé l'un de ces produits ?


----------

